# An old gun returns



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I just recovered a Model 10 that an X roomate had been "keeping" for me. It has a 5" pinned barrel and is stamped US Property G H D on the top strap. SN V425215 on the barrel, grip frame and cylinder with a manufactures mark (?) S1036 on the frame and the crane. There is a lanyard ring on the butt. The finish is in good shape (tooling marks are evident however), pretty typical looking and feeling old .38. I think its an old Victory model that was used in the lend/lease program. Does anyone (Bob Wright) have any history on this old friend?


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

This is indeed the Victory Model. This was the rough version of the Military and Police (Pre-Model 10) Model. It is identical to the commercial version except for fit and finish, and the lanyard swivel.


Those made for Lend-Lease would have been chambered for the .38 S&W, not .38 Special, or the .380 Revolver, as the British called it.

These were bought for security guards at defense plants, etc. They do have some value as collector's pieces.

Bob Wright


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Bob Wright said:


> This is indeed the Victory Model. This was the rough version of the Military and Police (Pre-Model 10) Model. It is identical to the commercial version except for fit and finish, and the lanyard swivel.
> 
> Those made for Lend-Lease would have been chambered for the .38 S&W, not .38 Special, or the .380 Revolver, as the British called it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bob. Any idea what the G H D after US Property on the top strap stands for? Also I didnt mention the barrel is stamped 38 S&W CTG but the frame is stamped 38 special.


----------



## Ford Truck (Jan 7, 2008)

Bob Wright said:


> This is indeed the Victory Model. This was the rough version of the Military and Police (Pre-Model 10) Model. It is identical to the commercial version except for fit and finish, and the lanyard swivel.
> 
> Those made for Lend-Lease would have been chambered for the .38 S&W, not .38 Special, or the .380 Revolver, as the British called it.
> 
> ...


Sometimes it's referred to as the .38-200 as the Brits used a 200 gr. bullet for their military ammunition.


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

Old Padawan said:


> Thanks Bob. Any idea what the G H D after US Property on the top strap stands for? Also I didnt mention the barrel is stamped 38 S&W CTG but the frame is stamped 38 special.


G H D is the government inspector's acceptance stamp.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks Captain. Love your cerial. I try to eat it whenever I need all of the skin on the roof of my mouth removed.


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

G H D Guy H. Drewry Govt Inspector


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

jimg11 said:


> G H D Guy H. Drewry Govt Inspector


COOL. THANKS FOR THE INFO.


----------

